# projector headlights



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey yo, I saw this website and they had replacement headlights for the Z31 and it has a projector lense in it too. Has anyone else seen these? Does anyone know who the manufacturer is?


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey yo, I saw this website and they had replacement headlights for the Z31 and it has a projector lense in it too. Has anyone else seen these? Does anyone know who the manufacturer is?


I was thinking of making my own... Cant be that hard..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's what I did.. Any yes it is simple but they don't look AS good. Don't get me wrong they still look cool but pre-made ones look better


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

where can i find premade ones???????


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> That's what I did.. Any yes it is simple but they don't look AS good. Don't get me wrong they still look cool but pre-made ones look better


can you post pics of yours?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ummm no?

They got stolen and I don't have a camera anymore


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Jesus dude- you are so full of shit sometimes! LOL I will post the link for the projectors- let me go find them again.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Jesus dude- you are so full of shit sometimes! LOL I will post the link for the projectors- let me go find them again.


I don't care if you believe me. I'm not going to get into a immature arguement over the internet. I'm not trying to be e-cool or anything. Believe me if you want, it makes ABSOLUTELY no difference to me. Now start worrying and argueing about something worth keystrokes


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mmmmkay children , don't make me spank somebody here.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

and still can anyone give a link to were you can find these??? pictures as well???


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah, I havent been on here b/c of the hurricane deal so - let me go find this thing real quick


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

www.nissanpartspro.com

Go to headlights for z31 and they will be in there.

Rock on


----------

